# Changes after neutering (males)?



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

My two BSH boys are now a bit over 6 months old so are booked in to be spayed in 2 weeks. We were concerned about doing it too soon as we wanted their faces to fill out a little bit so we've left it an extra month. One is very much ahead of the other in development terms and I think its time for him to be neutered, he has started to growl at his brother when they are being fed, especially if its raw food (I feed them beef mince a few times a week) - so I'm putting their food in separate bowls for now rather than them sharing a plate as before. I assume that this behaviour will stop when he's neutered?

This led me to think about other behaviour that will change - they are both hugely affectionate, still very playful, mostly well behaved (except Eddie can be a bit naughty sometimes). So, what behaviour changes did you all notice when you got boys neutered?

cheers
Bev


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I have had four male cats neutered, and they were just the same afterwards! I think you're more likely to notice changes if they remain whole.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Louie had the snip last week & you cant tell the difference except the odd spray has stoped :thumbup:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

my bsh was neutered at 6 months and if anything he seemed alot calmer after about 2 months after and his playing wasnt so confrontational with us he was pushing the bonderies with us and the dog. His face also has filled out, but he is now a year and a half. Do correct me but i dont think there faces fill out fully till they mature a bit.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

I think you are right about the faces. BSH are slow maturers, and where some breeds are fully grown after two years, I believe Brits take three to four years to reach full maturity.

I do think entire toms generally have wider faces than their castralto brethren, though.

In terms of behaviour I've only known a few people with male bsh, but everyone of them has said that their boy has become more calm and even more affectionate after the snip.

Can I ask if you've had any spraying with them at six months? I'm getting two Brit boys tomorrow, and I wanted to try leaving them until about six months as well, as I'm pretty sure the hormones do help the development of the face. How much change in facial appearance did you see in the last couple of months?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure about BSH but MC's dont usually start spraying untill around 12months old we were just lucky  MC's take longer to mature to if ever  3 or 4 years before there heads are fully puffed out to there full size


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for all comments. I'm glad that no one thinks they'll get less affectionate. I'm not sure my two can get any more affectionate tho, the time and never leave my side. My OH calls them my shadows, I had a bath earlier with one sat by the bath taps and the other in the sink next to the sink, both watching my every move. They're both just adorable.



dharma66 said:


> Can I ask if you've had any spraying with them at six months? I'm getting two Brit boys tomorrow, and I wanted to try leaving them until about six months as well, as I'm pretty sure the hormones do help the development of the face. How much change in facial appearance did you see in the last couple of months?


We've had absolutely no spraying and they're now about 6 and a half months. Eddies face has filled out in the last two weeks really, and Buxtons seems to be just starting to. The only difference in behaviour I've noticed is the occassional growling from Eddie - he seems to be more possessive of food and toys. I just confidently take things off him and tell him off, he soon stops and has never attacked me. My house rabbits are definitely more jumpy around Eddie lately, I guess they can smell the difference in him which I can't.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

mine didnt spray before he was done at 6 months but he has deff got softer in nature not hell bent to kill every thing that moves including my daughter and the dog. ha ha


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

sullivan said:


> mine didnt spray before he was done at 6 months but he has deff got softer in nature not hell bent to kill every thing that moves including my daughter and the dog. ha ha


Excellent, I am hoping that once Eddie and Buxton kittens are done they will stop stalking and playing with my house bunnies - they don't want to get pounced on when they're trying to snooze! We separate them most of the time but it'll be nice when/if we can at least leave them together alone for a few mins to nip out of the room etc.


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't noticed any changes at all in Loki's behaviour after he was neutered - he's still his usual, playful, laid-back self


----------



## mlynnc (Aug 24, 2009)

Enzo was neutered about 7 months ago, when he was 6 months old - no changes


----------



## Emma76 (Jun 20, 2010)

My cat was neutered at 6 month & within 2 weeks he was a lot calmer. He was never agressive with me just very hyperactive. He went from having mad half hours tearing round the house & scratching the stuffing out of my settee to just curling up & watching tele with me in an evening.

I wonder though if anyone has experienced their neutered cat getting overly affectionate?? Casper used to hump  (sorry, can't think of a better word to describe it) his bed, then he started to do it to a stuffed toy. He now does it when he comes to bed with me at night. Sometimes he gets a bit too close for comfort (his bottom practically in my face) but when I nudge him away he ignores me or meows and bites (not hard). 

I'd heard of dogs "humping" peoples legs but not cats is this normal? :


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

My BSH is 8 months now and he was neutered at 6months and 2 weeks. He never sprayed.
If anything, I think he is more affectionate now than he was before. He is also a lot calmer. He used to run about for hours tearing the place up! Now he'll have two short bursts of energy throughout the day and is quite chilled out the rest of the time!
Also, as someone else said, it does generally take a few years for BSH to reach full maturity and fill out.


----------

